# MS Word 2003 never prints to correct tray



## Punkrulz (May 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am having a lot of issues here with HP Printers and printing to the correct tray. Typically I setup two instances of the printer for users who print to multiple trays... this usually occurs for users who wish to either print to letterhead or plain paper. On the driver, I explicitly set which tray they would be printing to if they printed to that printer (say that 3 times fast!). Typically when I do a test job on the printer, it prints to the appropriate tray. However, very often when going into Word, it will automatically select a tray regardless of what's specified.

I have utilized both PCL5e and PCL6 drivers, and so far this problem occurs on an HP Laserjet 1300 and Color Laserjet 1600.


I have explicitly set the settings for the trays in the driver.
I have confirmed the settings correct in MS Word 2003.
I've alternated drivers.

I've also noted that sometimes I've seen word change the tray setting from one tray to another, however I have only witnessed this one time. Is there any rhyme or reason why Word cannot handle specific tray printing well, and how can I correct this?


----------



## sebco (Jun 13, 2008)

I have the exact same problem using a Ricoh/IBM Infoprint Color 1764. I have spent three days researching a fix and haven't found one.

We also have another word prosessor called Lotus Word Pro. It will print to the correct trays.


----------



## bulldog54 (Aug 9, 2007)

I suppose you are familiar with this, but just in case, when you choose which printer to send to (a drop down menu?) then there should be a "Properties..." button which will give you lots of tabs and choices for setup, paper, print quality, etc. Usually on the paper tab there will be choices for which tray to use. Making changes for each particular print job should not change the default for that printer/user but you may want to test that, too. There are buttons to restore defaults.


----------



## sebco (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, "properties gives choices for paper and trays to use. Making a change for one print job changes default to ALL print jobs going to the printer. There is no button to restore defaults.


----------



## jlbeveridge (Jun 27, 2008)

ok this problem is really pissing me off. Had this problem with new word docs not printing to the correct tray regardless of what tray was selected. From any other program such as excel etc it was working fine.

To fix the problem in word I replaced the normal.dot (may have been corrupted or modified) with an original or one from another user profile that wasn't having the problem. You can find this file in c:\documents and settings\(username)\application data\microsoft\templates. Just delete it and replace it with a good one. You can also find the original normal.dot for download via google and that seemed to fix the problem.

I now have the problem in wordpro which is used by 3rd party application console gateway. If anyone has had this problem with wordpro please let me know.

Cheers


----------

